# UPS is confusing



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

it made it here then back to China and then back again. LOL
talk about carbon foot print.
Location	Date	Local Time	Activity

Louisville, KY, United States 11/06/2013 0:45	Arrival Scan

Anchorage, AK, United States 11/05/2013 14:41	Departure Scan
11/05/2013 12:35	Arrival Scan

Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong 11/05/2013 20:33	Departure Scan

Louisville, KY, United States 11/03/2013 9:08	Arrival Scan

Anchorage, AK, United States 11/02/2013 22:36	Departure Scan
11/02/2013 20:11	Arrival Scan

Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong 11/03/2013 3:56	Departure Scan
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong 11/02/2013 13:50	Arrival Scan

Shenzhen, China 11/02/2013 11:55	Departure Scan
11/02/2013 11:48	Export Scan
11/02/2013 11:48	Origin Scan

China 11/02/2013 21:53	Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Documentation scans for custom's purposes. 

Package went from HK to AK to Louisville to Mount Hope to depot to you.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

As mentioned, confirmation and documentation often sent but not the actual parcel, plus add international date/times to add to the confusion.

It looks like you got your China shipment much faster than a recent one I finally received from Ontario, also via UPS.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

My nano SIM card left Ontario a week ago and has ended up on the west coast. It's going to have to make its way to the east coast somehow. Ordered the new iPad same day: it'll get here from China today. Overall it's an amazing shipping system, but there are still wrinkles.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

normally it says.. left on tarmac - which I find amusing that UPS would be so rude to say that.. 
also I find it could arrive sooner sometimes but they just let a day go by between hubs.

not to mention is it not more efficient to fly direct from Alaska to ontario?
but in the end if I receive my package I still call that success in comparison with your luggage meeting at your destination - which seems to be a challenge with air canada recently. 
LOL

USP is definitely not environmentally friendly.
they just added buffalo to the route
Mount Hope, ON, Canada 11/07/2013 8:20	Departure Scan
11/07/2013 5:50	Import Scan
11/07/2013 3:48	Arrival Scan
Buffalo, NY, United States 11/07/2013 2:04	Departure Scan
11/07/2013 1:36	Arrival Scan
Louisville, KY, United States


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> not to mention is it not more efficient to fly direct from Alaska to ontario?
> but in the end if I receive my package I still call that success in comparison with your luggage meeting at your destination - which seems to be a challenge with air canada recently.
> LOL


If it was more efficient, that's what they'd be doing. Far more packages end up in the US than in Canada, and flying to a central hub streamlines logistics and delivery flights.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

John Clay said:


> If it was more efficient, that's what they'd be doing. Far more packages end up in the US than in Canada, and flying to a central hub streamlines logistics and delivery flights.


Yep, you should see the speed of loading and unloading from airplanes--unbelievable!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Yep, you should see the speed of loading and unloading from airplanes--unbelievable!


then I am glad I ordered SSDs LOL


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Yep, you should see the speed of loading and unloading from airplanes--unbelievable!


Here's a video I shot at Mt Hope back in 2007 before we moved domestic operations to Pearson.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kps said:


> Here's a video I shot at Mt Hope back in 2007 before we moved domestic operations to Pearson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FedEx is out of Pearson now? I thought they were operating out of YHM.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

John Clay said:


> FedEx is out of Pearson now? I thought they were operating out of YHM.


They were always at Pearson for International operations, running out of Vista, YHM was only for the 5 domestic flights. Ever since the opening of the hub on Derry rd all domestic operations were moved there.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

pm-r said:


> It looks like you got your China shipment much faster than a recent one I finally received from Ontario, also via UPS.


I'm always surprised at how often that happens. I've had many shipments come from China much faster and with lower shipping charges than domestic ones. It defies logic.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

kps said:


> Here's a video I shot at Mt Hope back in 2007 before we moved domestic operations to Pearson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, did they manage to refuel the plane that fast too?


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Kudos to UPS. Although the nano-SIM card ended up going to Richmond BC instead of Richmond in the Maritimes (wish I could take a round-trip train ride across our nation), my new iPad Air arrived today. Got a UPS notice that they had tried to deliver it, but of course we are at work. Wondering what to do, I went online and found the 1-800 Customer Service number. A pleasant lady far away looked up the transit number and sent a digital message to the local UPS store in our town saying I wanted to pick it up. A few minutes later I got a pleasant call from the lady at the UPS store here who told me to stop by after work. Piece of cake.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

slipstream said:


> Kudos to UPS. Although the nano-SIM card ended up going to Richmond BC instead of Richmond in the Maritimes (wish I could take a round-trip train ride across our nation), my new iPad Air arrived today. Got a UPS notice that they had tried to deliver it, but of course we are at work. Wondering what to do, I went online and found the 1-800 Customer Service number. A pleasant lady far away looked up the transit number and sent a digital message to the local UPS store in our town saying I wanted to pick it up. A few minutes later I got a pleasant call from the lady at the UPS store here who told me to stop by after work. Piece of cake.


Let me get this strait, you're giving "kudos" to a company that erroniously send your shipment clear across the country (PostalCodes anyone?), made you waste time on the internet looking for their number, and made you PICK it up away from your residence?

Wow, you're too accepting of failure,


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

kps said:


> Let me get this strait, you're giving "kudos" to a company that erroniously send your shipment clear across the country (PostalCodes anyone?), made you waste time on the internet looking for their number, and made you PICK it up away from your residence?
> 
> Wow, you're too accepting of failure,


:lmao:
No kidding. FEDEX is the best. I received a tracking email saying it shipped then the door bell rang !! whaaaaat!?! That is service. Twice so far for two shipments. 
That is service and it didn't do 12 stops like UPS. Or wait to be in the date promised, instead FEDEX delivers ASAP and sooner than expected.


----------

